# Hello!!



## Tobeknown (Mar 24, 2020)

I'm new, 47, my alias is Tia. I'm in my 2nd marriage of only 1 year. Feeling very lonely which I'm shocked by... My H is only a week sober. He was an alcoholic most of his life and was 4 years sober before we dated. One drink at a wedding event led to an on/off the wagon event for the past year. Pretty saddened by that. He's in AA again and has a sponsor, so that's positive.

But I feel like we just don't talk anymore. When he drank he was super chatty. We laughed and talked but now, it's like he's all withdrawn and I'm very social. 

I don't know how to deal with this sudden change in who he is.... Maybe this is the new him? If so, it's going to be a lonely ride 😞 I guess I joined to feel some sense of community and to not feel so alone.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Use al anon, it will be a great help. And I'm truly sorry for you new challenges. Advice don't believe his word but his actions. Have you told him you miss him and his connection with you?


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Welcome to TAM Tia. I don’t have experience with your situation, but I wanted to mention we do have a dedicated forum on Relationships and Addictions that you might find some helpful threads in also. You find it under “Forums” and then “Focused Topics”. 

I hope your situation improves. I would be sad like you are, to face this at the hunnymoon stage of your marriage.


----------



## Tobeknown (Mar 24, 2020)

Thanks for the info from you both! I'm in a support group for wives of AH. I'll check out other forums too. Just venting and being heard here feels nice for once. Thanks!!


----------

